# Best place to look for a cruiser bike?



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been considering buying a cruiser bike, as traditional-style mountain bikes seem to aggravate my back problems. As you sit straight on a cruiser, I think it would be a more comfy ride for me.

Thing is, I have NO idea where to shop around for these things! Our local bike store in Tsawwassen has tonnes of them... for a price! 

I'm not looking for one that is SUPER-DUPER, ALL-ACCESSORIES, fancy suspension, price tag around $600, etc, etc, just a basic one with a good shape to it - preferably in red, white/ivory or blue/teal colours - and a price tag around $250 (or less). I can add fenders, baskets, bells, or whatever myself. 

I saw a perfect one on CL this week...but when we got there I had a feeling it was the 20" (girls) size rather than the fullsize so couldn't get my beautiful bargain bike AND we went all the way out to see a "women's bike" that "should fit someone up to 5'10" " according to the lady on the phone. 

That particular brand of bike (Urban Firmstrong) looks like it sells in the US for about $150 USD new. I'm hoping there is something available around these parts in a similar price range.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

they are expensive because they are trendy. my dad was having the same problem, and wanted a cruiser but didnt want the price, so my boyfriend modified a mountain bike to sit like a cruiser (just doesnt look as cool) for about 60 bucks worth of parts. 

Otherwise, try out bike shops that custom build. Here in PG, theres a bike shop called Ruckus, and they custom build as you choose, or you can buy something pre-done by the manufacturer. 

You may still pay and arm and a leg compared to a mountain bike, but for custom build, you should save money on un-necessary parts.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

The ironic thing is that when I was a kid I used to ride what was my grandma's hand-me-down brown 3-speed Raleigh. It was way too big for me at the time and back then it wasn't "cool" if it wasn't a mountain bike. I think the bike got junked  Last year I saw the exact same bike on CL for about $180. D'oh!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

*Wooohoo! Local Thrift Store pulls through again*

Fate smiled on me over the weekend... I found this beauty of a vintage "cruiser" bike on Saturday... In really good condition for its age - just had two flat tires - and was an EXCELLENT deal!

So here's a photo of my lovely lady on her way home (no cleaning or tune-up yet): a 3-speed purple Sekine with Sturmey Archer gearshift and disc brakes, chrome fenders and chain guard, cream coloured basket and all!


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Great! Now get yourself a really good lock for your bike. Too many bikes get stolen everyday even from apartment balconies and fenced backyards. My son's bike was lifted right our my fenced back yard. Vancouver city bylaws require you not only to have a Helmet but also a ringer and proper reflectors/lights too.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, she's already got a matching purple bell (bought it for my mountain bike but never used it) and came with reflectors, although I will be putting some sparkly new ones on the wheel spokes. I didn't realize the bylaws require a ringer... Out in Tsawwassen I think everyone has them but it's more because they're handy on the beach trails.

And yep, just before we moved back to Canada we had our two bikes stolen from a locked shed that was behind a tall brick wall at our house in England.  The night before they disappeared the lock was being funny. That meant either it was a stroke of bad luck that an intruder decided to sneak in on the one night it wasn't secured... OR... they were sneaking in on many occasions throughout the years and finally hit paydirt... either way, I was VERY annoyed.

This bike will be stored in our bike room, which is through three gates in our underground parking in a locked room. We're stopping at Canadian Tire on the way home tonight to get a better lock anyway.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh yes, and in case anyone else is on the lookout for similar, here are a couple of places that came up in my brief search (have yet to check out either)...

Canadian Tire have a men's and a women's basic "cruiser" bike (with mainly good reviews) for around $180. This was going to be my first stop before I found my oldie! 

I also came across the website for this company that I didn't know about, located downtown, North Van and in Langley: Bicycle Sports Pacific


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Our bikes get stored inside. we dont have a very big home, but due to the cost of the bikes we ride (my boyfriends is encroaching on 4 grand..) they stay in. we live in a great neighborhood too, but the weathering of being out in the cold is not worth the repair costs either. We mount them on hooks on the wall, made for holding a bike tire.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, that is an expensive bike! You're wise to store it indoors. Plus, I would imagine the weather in PG would take a big toll on your bikes. When I still lived at my folks' we used to store our old bikes under our side patio (locked up, closed off but not airtight). Just the condensation alone would make them very rusty. That's the problem with bikes...great for "fair weather", not so happy in the rain. 



katienaha said:


> Our bikes get stored inside. we dont have a very big home, but due to the cost of the bikes we ride (my boyfriends is encroaching on 4 grand..) they stay in. we live in a great neighborhood too, but the weathering of being out in the cold is not worth the repair costs either. We mount them on hooks on the wall, made for holding a bike tire.


----------

